# HD 8.9"? Anyone else have this....



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

When shopping on the Fire 8.9" (as on the website) you have the option to see what people also bought.  The majority of times, when scrolling through these I have a big black square partially covering the name and pic of an item.    I can't see why this would be normal so it is a big concerning considering the cost of this.    Has anyone else noticed this or never noticed this?  

Thanks.


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

I have seen this randomly only when shopping using the Amazon app.  I assumed it was something with the app as I haven't seen it anywhere else though.

sue


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

photocat said:


> I have seen this randomly only when shopping using the Amazon app. I assumed it was something with the app as I haven't seen it anywhere else though.
> 
> sue


Thanks. I haven't noticed this anywhere else either but I haven't had the Fire for long. I wonder if it is a known issue that they are working on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I played with it a bit last night to see if I could reproduce what you're talking about but was unable to.  Sometimes it took a second or two for the icons to actually appear -- but they never were simply not there.  I wonder if it's an issue with the speed or bandwidth of your wireless?


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I played with it a bit last night to see if I could reproduce what you're talking about but was unable to. Sometimes it took a second or two for the icons to actually appear -- but they never were simply not there. I wonder if it's an issue with the speed or bandwidth of your wireless?


i've had this happen too.....it's a slow internet connection


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't notice this on the 7" Fire HD before I returned it for the larger one.  Both are 16gb so does this make sense for a slow internet connection?  It isn't every time on the 8.9" but most of the time.


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Ironically I tried to reply to the post earlier today via my kindle 8.9 (32 gb if that matters) and when I clicked "post" nothing would happen... Anyway, the black boxes that appeared randomly obscuring some of the items on sale...for me...only occurred when shopping on the Amazon app during the Black Friday deals week.  I haven't seen it since.  I have high-speed cable internet and my bandwidth and internet speed isn't an issue -- perhaps Amazon was having the bandwidth issues that week - which would make sense?  I have no idea.  It seems to me if it were an issue with the kindle, it would happen in other applications at other times.    

Not sure but no you aren't alone 


sue


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried when I first got home because I was going to call them but I didn't get it.  Later that night I did so maybe it is an issue more during busy "shopping" times.  I will continue to monitor and call Amazon if this conftinues.

Thanks.


----------

